# FR: prendre qqch à/de qqn/qqch - préposition



## ajglywakyta

Quick question:
If you want to say to take something from someone I know you can say, "Prendre qqch* à *qqn", but can you also say "prendre qqch *de *qqn". If so, what's the difference?


----------



## Esteban451

In France, you wouldn't say " prendre quelque chose de quelqu'un ".
" Apprendre quelque chose de quelqu'un " exists, but it means to learn sth from someone.

I don't know if " prendre qqch de qqn " exists in Canadian French.


----------



## Callysto

we hardly say "prendre qqch de qqn"
and if so, I think it has a slightly different meaning

"il a pris de son père" => the only example I can think about


----------



## mathiine

*de* qqn = someone*'s *
so I guess prendre qqch de qqn = to take someone's stuffs (and so it's not necessarily directly from that person but it could be for her).

Prendre qqch à qqn = to take sthg *from* s.o (as you say).


----------



## pbx

_Prendre qqch *de* qqn_, c’est lui prendre la chose des mains, la lui voler, c’est plus brutal (sans nécessairement de violence).


----------



## Callysto

mathiine is right, you can use it that way
example : "j'ai pris le livre de Marie"


----------



## XIII56

I think prendre qqch à qqn is more likely to be done without his/her approval.

Anyway I think _à_ shows more the situation, and _de_ the possession.
From where I stand ...


----------



## Esteban451

Actually... " prendre qqch de qqn " can be said.

Examples : " J'ai pris le livre de mon professeur. "
" Ma soeur a pris la guitare de notre père. "

But I don't know if there is a rule for this ?


----------



## mathiine

C'est ce que XIII56 et moi avons expliqué plus haut (possession).


----------



## Esteban451

Si " de " marque la possession, alors qu'est-ce que " à " marque ?

Par exemple :
" J'ai pris un livre à mon professeur. "
" Ma soeur a pris cette guitare à notre père. "

Je ne vois pas bien la différence.


----------



## ajglywakyta

I get it--
"J'ai pris le livre de mon professeur" = I took my professor's book.
"J'ai pris le live à mon professeur" = I took the book from my professor or I took the book away from my professor.


----------



## mathiine

prendre à = s'emparer de quelque chose "aux mains" de qqn (ce qqch n'appartient pas forcément à ce qqn), lui enlever, le déposséder... (temporairement ou non ça n'a pas d'importance)

[You got it ajglywakyta]


----------



## XIII56

Je suis d'accord, et j'irais même jusqu'à dire que ça marche dans l'autre sens :
quand tu prends le livre de quelqu'un, ce n'est pas forcément dans ses mains (tu peux même le prendre pour le lui rendre ...).


----------



## dylanxkane

Okay so im a tad confused... Which one is correct?

Prendre qqc *à* qqc

or

Prendre qqc *de* qqc

i.e
Je prends une pomme *au* sac = I take an apple from the bag....
or
Je prends une pomme *du* sac = I take an apple from the bag...

Note: Im aware that for people(qqn) its prendre qqc à qqn.


----------



## dylanxkane

[…]
So If i want to say "I take the bag from the stand" or something like that then Im unsure on which preposition, do I take de?


----------



## arundhati

Hello, 
"Je prends la pomme du sac" is correct, definitely not "à" in that case.


----------



## Maître Capello

In a nutshell:

_prendre qqch *à* qqn_ = to take something *from* someone
e.g., _prendre le ballon *à* son frère_ = to take the ball *from* one's brother (origin)
_prendre qqch *de* qqn_ = to take something *of* someone_
e.g., prendre le ballon *de* son frère_ = to take the ball *of* one's brother, to take one's brother*'s* ball (possession)
_prendre qqch *à* qqch_ = to take something *from/off* something (Note: The meaning in French is similar to *at*.)
e.g., _prendre de l'eau *au* robinet_ = to take water *from* the tap
but: _prendre une pomme au sac _ (the apple doesn't belong to the bag, it is merely inside)
_prendre qqch *de* qqch_ = to take something *from* something / to take something *of* something
e.g., _prendre une pomme *du* sac_ = to take an apple *from* the bag
e.g., _prendre de l'eau *du* robinet_ = to take tap water


----------

